# Prv



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

I got a new customer has 130 psig on house, installing prv, what do guys set em at. I know it will take some getting used to with the reduced pressure.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

We put on 25-75 psi prvs when we replace water services, and we turn them all the way up


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

I tend to set them at 60 PSI and make sure to explain that they got used to more than double the pressure so it will be normal to have alot less pressure than what they are used to.


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

60 psi


----------



## Plumbergeek (Aug 16, 2010)

I set em to 65#


----------



## Widdershins (Feb 5, 2011)

60psi sounds about right.

If it's in the budget, hook the client up with a PRV with a gauge port and install a gauge. Everytime they look at that gauge they'll thank their lucky stars they hooked up with a Plumber who was looking out for them.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Ditto for 60#


----------



## plumb nutz (Jan 28, 2011)

Prefer 65 here, but have a lot of larger homes here


----------



## Plumber Jim (Jun 19, 2008)

Just a thought. If they don't have an expansion tank or other means to deal with thermal expansion sell one. At 130 psi street side it won't bypass till 131 psi.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

skitian said:


> We put on 25-75 psi prvs when we replace water services, and we turn them all the way up


Is it not bad practice to set a PRV to its max?

I was taught if you need to set it for max pressure, you should install a different model...

$0.02


----------



## Redwood (Sep 8, 2008)

Plumber Jim said:


> Just a thought. If they don't have an expansion tank or other means to deal with thermal expansion sell one. At 130 psi street side it won't bypass till 131 psi.


Yes I agree! :thumbup:


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

U666A said:


> Is it not bad practice to set a PRV to its max?
> 
> I was taught if you need to set it for max pressure, you should install a different model...
> 
> $0.02


I haven't come across too many water systems that couldn't handle 75 psi, if the main can even provide it. We just try to give the customer the most bang for their buck.


----------



## U666A (Dec 11, 2010)

Ok, but the fact remains... Street pressure= 130 psi, customer wants (or plumber suggests) outlet pressure of 75 psi.

I would either set the outlet at 70, or upsell to a PRV capable of 100 psi...


----------



## DUNBAR PLUMBING (Sep 11, 2008)

Highest I'll set one is 70psi on a 25-75psi range for a PRV.

60psi is the norm, always. 

I'm going global looking for another supplier of watts products. A supply house lost my business forever after what happen last week, you'll miss my income and referrals for water heaters/pumps/toilets/faucets. 

Tired of the BS and now it's final.


----------



## skitian (Apr 5, 2011)

My bad, I forgot to mention 75 psi max by code here residential, so if it's inspected we can't go bigger on prv.


----------



## timplmbr (Mar 16, 2011)

code in our area says no more than 80 psi ----so we set at 60-65psi, depending on the size of the home....


----------



## Clay Hager (Apr 27, 2011)

I like 65 and would 100% agree with an expansion tank.


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

Sold him prv, 2 expansion tanks, 2 commodes, and 5 lav faucets. :thumbsup:


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

I like 60 on a one story house, 65 if there are bathrooms on a second floor.


----------



## OldPlumber (Aug 4, 2008)

60psi with a tub valve open. After turning off the tub .. it'll sit at 65 - 70psi static.


----------



## plumbtekkk (May 19, 2012)

they come preset at 55 don't they?


----------



## easttexasplumb (Oct 13, 2010)

When a customer is used to having lots of pressure, it is hard for them to understand that to much pressure is bad. To a home owner it is a good thing, they like the pressure.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

DUNBAR PLUMBING said:


> Highest I'll set one is 70psi on a 25-75psi range for a PRV.
> 
> 60psi is the norm, always.
> 
> ...


 
Dunbar, clear your inbox!:thumbup:


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

70 here.


----------



## bizzybeeplumbin (Jul 19, 2011)

I set mine at 70-75 and make sure there is an expansion tank installed.


----------



## Epox (Sep 19, 2010)

130 psi prv'd down to 60. Tankless Rinnai water heater. Still use a expansion tank?


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

skitian said:


> My bad, I forgot to mention 75 psi max by code here residential, so if it's inspected we can't go bigger on prv.


He wasn't saying to set it higher, just sell a prv with a higher range. That way you don't have the prv maxed out. You can still set it at 70# but with a wider ranging prv, you're in the middle vs. at the end.







Paul


----------



## grandpa (Jul 13, 2008)

OldPlumber said:


> 60psi with a tub valve open. After turning off the tub .. it'll sit at 65 - 70psi static.


 I like that logic.


----------



## deerslayer (Mar 29, 2012)

I do as another poster posted and open a faucet or something and set the dynamic pressure at 60 psi!


----------



## TallCoolOne (Dec 19, 2010)

At my house I just turned on the shower and set it at a pressure I like


----------



## TMTFrenchie (Jun 11, 2012)

I set them at 78PSI


----------

